# Homemade Contrivances



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

"Homemade Contrivances and How to Make Them
1001 Labor-Saving Devices for Farm, Garden, Dairy, and Workshop"

From Skyhorse Publishing. This is a 2007 reprint of a book originally published in 1897.

600+ pages (in paperback) of items for the farmer and those living the rural life.

I picked it up from a close-out mail order book dealer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Amazon, . . . 

I love these kinds of books, . . . could sit for hours looking through them, . . . trying to peer into the mindset that spawned the idea.

May God bless,
DWight


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been going through it page by page. Just started at the beginning. Didn't bother with the index.
It was another time. And if things keep going the way they look like they're going, we may be back to that level of "contrivances" again.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

FWIW: I ordered it from Edward R. Hamilton Booksellers. They publish their catalogs seemingly at random.
The website is HamiltonBook.com - New Books at Bargain Prices! - Request a Catalog - HamiltonBook.com for a list of subject matter.


----------

